# Free piston engine



## kadora (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello friends .
Mr Daniel Hagen from Switzerland designed and built this interesting engine.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mpi22ImD0dk[/ame]


----------



## charlesfitton (Oct 20, 2014)

All well and good - impressive - but what does it do?


----------



## kadora (Oct 20, 2014)

inside is linear electricity generator powered by piston linear movement.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 20, 2014)

Years ago I did some prototype work for an inventor for a very similar double ended engine, it was to provide a rotary motion when running, unfortunately I retired before I could see if it ran, I had to sign a confidentiality clause so that's all I'm going to tell you.

Paul.


----------



## Brian40 (Oct 20, 2014)

Large diesel engines of this type known as gasifiers drive turbines by the exhaust gasses on large ships, it has the advantage that if you want more power you just fire up another unit

Brian


----------



## tornitore45 (Oct 23, 2014)

Is there supposed to be a link, picture or attachment showing the engine?


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 23, 2014)

tornitore45 said:


> Is there supposed to be a link, picture or attachment showing the engine?


 
Interesting - when I viewed the thread yesterday there was a Youtube video embedded in the first post, but I don't see it now. Others obviously did too. I know Brian Rupnow commented earlier in the week about not seeing photos in a thread that others could see (including me), maybe we have a glitch happening?

Can we get some comments from people who can/can't see the video?


----------



## Brian40 (Oct 24, 2014)

Replaced by add's
 Brian.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 24, 2014)

I viewed the clip earlier, but it's gone now.

Paul.


----------



## kadora (Oct 24, 2014)

Strange for one week i could see video but now is missing.
Here is link again:[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mpi22ImD0dk[/ame]


----------



## cobweb81 (Oct 24, 2014)

I can still see the original video. I also watched when first posted.


----------



## kadora (Oct 24, 2014)

I  reloaded video


----------



## tornitore45 (Oct 24, 2014)

I can see it now.
How is the engine started?
I suppose the piston is made of rare earth magnets, in such case it need to be kept below its Curie temperature ~400 C


----------



## Beetron (Oct 26, 2014)

Magnets with a Curie temperature of approx. 450 degrees Celsius are too weak and way too expensive. 
The alternator temperature is kept below 100 degrees Celsius, because it is separated from the engine pistons. So I can use Neodymium magnets.

Best regards, Daniel

http://www.freikolben.ch

http://www.beetron.ch


----------

